

Self-Discipline: Persistence - aaco
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/06/self-discipline-persistence/

======
cadalac
Quoting the article:

"This was a particularly difficult lesson for me to learn. I had always
believed one should never give up, that once you set a goal, you should hang
on to the bitter end. The captain goes down with the ship and all that. If I
ever failed to finish a project I started, I’d feel very guilty about it.

Eventually I figured out that this is just nonsense."

My thoughts: Louis Sullivan said something like "The only way to find the
truth is to take everything they say, and to test it out for yourself. By
doing so you will realize that many things they say are true are not true and
many things they say are not true are true."

And he is so right. The amount of false stuff we learn through our life is
mind boggling. To make things worse we sometimes invent stuff ourselves.

